# Ani de liceu



## Sara Rodriguez

Hi, romanian people! I like very much this song... but I can only understand some few words. Could anyone be so kind to translate it for me into Spanish, English or italian? Thanks a lot.

¡Saludos, gente rumana!. Me encanta esta canción, pero sólo entiendo algunas palabras sueltas. ¿Alguien tendría la amabilidad de traducírmela al español, inglés o italiano?. Muchas gracias.

Ciao, gente rumena!. Mi piace molto questa canzone, ma soltanto posso capire qualcune parole. C'è qualcuno che puó tradurre le parole per me? Grazie mille.

"Tata,
Era sa moara
I-am spus într-o doara
Ca nu sînt fecioara

The rest here (scroll down).


> Song lyrics may be quoted up to a maximum of four lines. Members are welcome to post links to complete lyrics, but may not copy extensive quotations to these forums for copyright legal reasons. Threads and posts with song lyric quotations beyond four lines will be removed.


----------



## ksiusha

Hi Sara,
the song is:
" father,
 was dieing
i said in a while
that i'm not daughter...
i'm sorry, but i haven't find the rest of the song.
Best  wishes, 
Ksiusha


----------



## alitza

Sara Rodriguez said:
			
		

> Hi, romanian people! I like very much this song... but I can only understand some few words. Could anyone be so kind to translate it for me into Spanish, English or italian? Thanks a lot.
> 
> ¡Saludos, gente rumana!. Me encanta esta canción, pero sólo entiendo algunas palabras sueltas. ¿Alguien tendría la amabilidad de traducírmela al español, inglés o italiano?. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Ciao, gente rumena!. Mi piace molto questa canzone, ma soltanto posso capire qualcune parole. C'è qualcuno che puó tradurre le parole per me? Grazie mille.
> 
> "Tata,
> Era sa moara
> I-am spus într-o doara
> Ca nu sînt fecioara
> 
> The rest here (scroll down).


 
Hi, here's my translation:
"My father
Almost died
When I casually told him
That I wasn't a virgin
I'm a lioness (_this might be a referrence to the astrological sign of Leo)_
I do what I want!
Just leave me alone
Let me do what I want to do
Tonight I'll be in the club
With the girls!
And you're preaching to me, about how to act in school
Just remember - you were the same!
Highschool years - playing hookie from Romanian classes
Cherished highschool years
Roller-skating on the hallways
Cherished highschool years
When the phone rings during classes
Cheerful highschool years
My teacher tells me 
To stop kidding around
To remove my tattoo
And my bellybutton piercing
I don't have time for homework
I just want extreme sports
I don't worry about anything
I'm just as I wanted to be"

This was actually a  song from a movie that was very famous in Romania before 1989, called "Highschool Students" and the lyrics were completely different, much tamer . Obviously, during communism tattoos and body piercing among highschool students were out of the question.
Mi espanol es muy mal por ahora, pero quizas un dia te podria traducir el texto en espanol tambien. 
Saludos,
Alitza


----------



## Sara Rodriguez

Multsumesc.
Muchísimas gracias a los dos!!!


----------

